
Teefax – A community teletext service - JdeBP
http://teastop.co.uk/teletext/
======
JdeBP
For more information:

* [https://techradar.com/news/internet/how-teletext-and-ceefax-...](https://techradar.com/news/internet/how-teletext-and-ceefax-are-coming-back-from-the-dead-1326145)

* [https://blog.adafruit.com/2017/01/13/teefax-reviving-teletex...](https://blog.adafruit.com/2017/01/13/teefax-reviving-teletext-with-raspberry-pi-piday-raspberrypi-raspberry_pi/)

* [https://github.com/peterkvt80/vbit2/wiki](https://github.com/peterkvt80/vbit2/wiki)

~~~
mabynogy
FYI peterkvt80 is working on a new page about teefax:
[http://dailyprog.org/~peterkvt80/](http://dailyprog.org/~peterkvt80/)

------
kome
The Italian national television has a beautiful online version of its own
teletext:
[http://www.servizitelevideo.rai.it/](http://www.servizitelevideo.rai.it/) (in
Italian, of course)

~~~
Tomte
Germany.

ARD: [http://www.ard-text.de/](http://www.ard-text.de/)

ZDF:
[https://teletext.zdf.de/teletext/zdf/](https://teletext.zdf.de/teletext/zdf/)

According to [http://www.daserste.de/specials/ueber-uns/ard-text-
erfolgrei...](http://www.daserste.de/specials/ueber-uns/ard-text-
erfolgreichster-deutscher-teletext-aktuelle-meldungen-14012015-100.html) there
were four million users a day in 2014 for the ARD teletext, with a peak during
the football world cup with 8.57 million users in a single day.

~~~
notanote
The Netherlands, the public broadcaster NOS:

[https://nos.nl/teletekst](https://nos.nl/teletekst)

------
tomcooks
Death by HN, bandwidth limit exceeded (and link 404's)

------
tropicalcream
this is one of the worst looking sites ive ever seen

